# Environmental Work Anywhere in Canada



## markb84 (Jan 18, 2011)

Hi All,

I am looking for advice in moving to Canada. I’m in my mid 20s and have an MSc in Environmental Science and work as a project consultant for a multi-national company. What are job prospects like anywhere in Canada in the Environmental field? I have 4 years plus exp in Ireland and Oz. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks

Mark


----------

